# Replacing Steel Wheels on Oklahoma Joe smoker



## Wasi (Jun 6, 2018)

Anyone had any luck replacing the wheels on the Oklahoma Joe smoker?  I have the reverse flow smoker but I am assuming the wheel setup is all the same.  I have purchased numerous types of wheels from Harbor Freight and Farm and Fleet and none of the wheels work as the current axel is to short.  I need to change them because I do not have a permanent place to leave the smoker out so I have to roll it in and out every time I cook and the steel wheels do not really work all that well for that.


----------



## kruizer (Jun 6, 2018)

I think you are kinda stuck with the steel wheels. I have looked for myself as I also own n Oklahoma Joe Highland.


----------

